# 2011 Cruze Navigaton Maps Update?



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Key reason I purchased a Garmin Nuvi1450LMT, five inch screen, covers all of North America, show complex interchanges, voice, 3D display, shows all shopping places, easy to program, etc. New free map updates once per month, so far a dozen. Paid 130 bucks for it, got some extra cables and a stand off of ebay so I can use it in my motorhome, boat, and Supra. Also put in my pocket for walking deep in the woods.

Wife wanted on dash GPS, but was $2,000 in 2011, dropped it to a thousand with the 2012, now I see its around 800 bucks. Son got indash GPS in his Nitro, his dealer wants 180 bucks for a map update, his comes on a CD. Cruzes uses a 2GB SD flashdrive, not sure if this is a one time or whether a guy can find ten more guys to go in with reducing the cost to about twenty bucks each.

View attachment 10726


Looking for a bluetooth now, on sale, catch these things for half price. Has a rear view camera that hooks up with bluetooth. Mine can show photos, but I don't use it for that. Its best to update the maps at 4:00 AM, when everybody else is sleeping.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

GM really needs to evaluate its pricing. 2011 navigation option was almost $2,000, 2012 $995, 2013 $795, all three years they charge $150+ for map updates. Last I knew GM uses Navteq map data which is the same data source as Garmin. Buy any Garmin model with LM in the name that stands for lifetime maps, for the life of the GPS you pay nothing to update. Seems as much as GM is charging they could offer the same deal as garmin. 

I mounted my 50LM(cheapest 5in screen lifetime map unit) in the upper glove box, even ran the wire though the dash for a cleaner look. With the mount I only paid $160. 










http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/memb...4-dash-compartment-picture10688-cruze-gps.jpg


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

txlatino said:


> 'm planning a trip to Mexico next summer. How could I go about adding Maps for Mexico?


I don't know about the GM GPS for expanded coverage, but with Garmin you need to buy a better model to get all of North America. Mine is only the USA maps, the better ones include Canada & Mexico.


----------



## txlatino (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys. On GM site it even asks for vehicle VIN # when purchasing 2013 upgrade. Supposedly they send you a code. I wonder if it can be shared if bought?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

spacedout said:


> I don't know about the GM GPS for expanded coverage, but with Garmin you need to buy a better model to get all of North America. Mine is only the USA maps, the better ones include Canada & Mexico.


Unbelievable as to how many different models Garmin has. Feel a 4.3, 5, or a 7 inch screen is enough. Adding bluetooth only adds about 30 cents to the cost. My 1450LMT with 2GB of internal flashram can only hold the USA map, to load Canada or Mexico, have to select just certain states, but really don't need Florida if I am driving to Canada.

Have another option to download all the maps to my computer, then just the key ones to the Garmin. It does have an external micro SD slot for expanding the memory, but won't load additional maps there. Only for loading photos, to me a worthless feature.

Higher end models have hands free cell phone calling, my smart phone already has that. not only takes hi res photos, but hi res videos as well, can play games on it, has an FM radio, do online banking, send and receive emails, a great MP3 player, have a Roko apt for showing slides on our flatscreen, HP Torque, and a bunch of other stuff.

Even has GPS, every time I switch it on, a new map update. Even way ahead of my Garmin.

So where to these car dealers get off with charging 200 bucks for a single map update?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Found a brand new Motorola phone docking station on Amazon that originally sold for 250 marked down to 80 bucks with free shipping. Has a ten inch screen, really looks great for clear maps on GPS.

Good for my boat or motorhome, but not sure how to mount it in the Cruze. Also with free map updates.

Obey managed to get billions to redo Wausau, I get lost driving in that town now, so have to rely on my GPS. Son never updated his 2010, with his new home south of that town, still driving in the middle of a farm field. Least I can key in his address, for free. What a rip off these in dash GPS units are. Shame on them. Hey, son, its only 180 bucks.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Another form of GPS we have used is Microsoft Streets and Maps on a 199 buck Toshiba notebook. Got the basic program with the dongle for around 60 bucks, yearly updates are around 30 bucks without the dongle.

Just another example as to how these auto manufacturers are screwing us. Also that notebook has many other uses.

Wife wanted an Apple Ipad, generator 4, also came with GPS installed, only problem with it, need a WiFi signal so it can work. Have to stop at Macs to find where you are going or where you are at. Or have AT&T or Verizon service, we don't have that here.


----------



## misterchief (Nov 12, 2011)

It's absolutely insane to me what GM charges for the maps update. $200?! I figured it had been a couple years and my nav system could use a data refresh for my 2012 Cruze. For the cost of the car, these **** updates should be included, at least while under warranty. I just don't get how the price is justified for people that already shelled out the money for the car itself. For $200 you could get a nice Garmin with updates included, or a friggen iPhone 5s with every mapping app under the sun.


----------



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

OP... Do you want to consider using smartphone for your GPS... I have note 2 with 5 inch screen running Waze and sometimes Google maps... Recent mobile apps has pretty much every features discussed above and its free expect your phone data service.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

NickD said:


> Unbelievable as to how many different models Garmin has. Feel a 4.3, 5, or a 7 inch screen is enough. Adding bluetooth only adds about 30 cents to the cost. My 1450LMT with 2GB of internal flashram can only hold the USA map, to load Canada or Mexico, have to select just certain states, but really don't need Florida if I am driving to Canada.
> 
> Have another option to download all the maps to my computer, then just the key ones to the Garmin. It does have an external micro SD slot for expanding the memory, but won't load additional maps there. Only for loading photos, to me a worthless feature.
> 
> ...


They charge that because they can if people didn't buy it they would drop the price but people buy it because they don't know better or just don't care and pony up. Supply and demand...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

It's funny because Cadillac never charged for it. They just sent the DVD in the mail and told you to instal it yourself. The 13 Escalade supposedly has a hard drive based one vs the DVD in prior Escalade, the STS and SRX. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

